# What kind of tea do you like?



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

Tea! Oh gosh, tea is one of my first true loves, haha. I've been drinking it since I was about two, due to growing up in a rather tea-obsessed family. In my mid-teens, a friend and I got really into it and I took it upon myself to learn everything I possibly could about tea -- its history, production, preparation, etc. I like to think I'm pretty knowledgeable and I've considered taking a course to become a professional tea sommelier (yes, like a wine sommelier... but for tea ). My husband (who I've turned into a tea fiend now as well, haha) and I have talked about owning a tea house someday (not a little-old-lady-ish tea room, but a cool little independent place more like a coffee house), which I'd absolutely love! Hopefully... 

As for my favourites, well, although I can appreciate all sorts of tea (whether actual tea from the _Camellia sinensis_ plant or some other sort of herbal infusion), I'll always be a black tea drinker at heart. No poor-quality generic teabags for me, though -- loose-leaf all the way! My favourites are Irish breakfast, Assam, Nilgiri, English breakfast, Earl Grey, masala chai (preferably with lots of whole cardamom pods!) and a handful of flavoured blends (maple and blackcurrant being at the top of my list). There's a green tea blend I've been drinking recently that has lemongrass and spearmint, which is pretty tasty... and I'd say that my favourite herbal teas are peppermint and ginger (which is especially awesome if you make it with fresh ginger root).

Ahhhh, tea... roud:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

English Breakfast, white, two sugars please


----------



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

jungify said:


> Tea
> Earl Gray
> Hot


HAHA! Make it so. (I've always wanted to try this entirely because of Picard)









Anyway, I currently have about 10-12 different teas in my cupboard downstairs. Most of it is different brands and flavours of green and some white (my favourite is blueberry by far). There's also camomile, some different herbal ones I thought looked interesting, some vanilla rooibos, etc. I really like the loose leaf green stuff, but for some damn reason NO stores around here want to sell individual portion sized tea bags and I misplaced my tea strainer.


----------



## Patn (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually don't like black tea that much. I prefer green and white tea when it comes to "actual tea", especially with fruity flavourings. I also thoroughly enjoy rooibos and find myself also being fond of some tea-like infusion brews. Chai is nice too, I like the spices. Yerba mate is also pretty good, though I haven't had it the "proper way", with the round cup-thing and the straw and all ^^

I guess I first started drinking tea because I didn't like coffee and didn't feel like forcing myself to liking it, so I needed a "substitute". But later I have learned that tea is amazing in its own right!


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

earl grey
persian tea
indian chai

I usually use honey because it's healthier than refined sugar


----------



## Gabrielle Johnson (Mar 21, 2012)

I love so many different types of teas. My Fav's are: Earl Grey(with a little milk), fresh mint leaves from my garden, oolong and jasmine tea blend, and indian chai tea... I usually drink my tea with no added sugar b/c it enhances the flavor and taste better to me. 
I sound like a elderly english woman when it comes to tea but I really love it.roud:


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I like blueberry and mint tea. Also when I was in Japan I had some very amazing Green tea. But to be honest I don't often drink tea.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Green Tea, with sweeteners or without depending on the circumstances..
I also like Earl Grey, but I'm fond of most types of teas.. ^^

Had a tea break where I didn't actually have time to sip on my green tea, so I poured it into a thermos and took it with me.. Nothing like hot tea on a hot day.. xD

I actually bought a book on tea today and was going to try to buy 3 more, but I just got the one I needed.. 


I like coffee too.

Is it just me or do a lot of xNxPs like tea?
And all of my NT friends enjoy it.. 
We've had conversations about what sweeteners we use..
Speaking of sweeteners..

I only like sugar in Earl Grey or in fruit flavored teas, but use honey and agave nectar in nearly every type..
I use cream in teas that are similar to Earl Grey but also occasionally in fruity teas.. xD


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

I prefer genmaicha. The addition of the earthy flavor imparted by the brown rice makes for an exquisite combination.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Regular, Peppermint and there was a honey lemon tea i tried that was really nice...I'll have to go look for it again.


----------



## platypus rising (Jan 23, 2012)

Pu Erh is my current favourite, but I love jasmine green tea as well.


----------



## Aetherius (May 20, 2012)

My favourite is chamomile with honey. I also enjoy black tea.


----------



## _Jagodei_ (Sep 23, 2010)

blueberry white tea! yummmmmm.


----------



## WoodsofDesolation (May 19, 2012)

Raspberry Tea
Wildberry Tea
Orange Spice Tea

All put a smile on my face. 

Coffee is another love of mine but we won't get into that haha.


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

(Almost) every kind!

As far as "normal" tea goes (so not infusions) I would say Earl Grey.


----------



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

My favorite is mint with fresh lemon, jasmine and camille with milk and honey and I love fruit tea's also


----------



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

My favourite is chamomile with honey. Black tea as well.
With lemon is even better. roud:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Puerh, black tea, white tea, yellow tea and green tea. Also like some herbal teas, such as ginger, and teas made from dried fruit. 

Not sure if I'm an NF though. I definitely identify with NP though!


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

Any citrus-flavored tea with natural honey.


----------

